# 1994 jeep battery drain



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

My jeep runs fine until I turn off the engine. Then it won't start because the battery is dead. I have new battery, alternator and starter. Something is draining the battery and I can't figure it out. The problem began a month or two after my son installed new speakers. 

I have pulled fuses for the radio and heater and the drain continues. I assume I have a short somewhere with an always hot wire but I can't figure out how to track this down,

Any help or advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks

David


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Could remove wire from battery, put test light or multimeter inline and then start pulling fuses? As soon as you pull the fuse that cuts the test light/multimeter reading, you at least narrowed it down to there


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Which term on battery? Negative?


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Positive. Found this link on google, might be helpful:

http://www.flashoffroad.com/electrical/Batteries/BatteryDrain.html


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. I will run through that tomorrow


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Did your son only install speakers, or did he install an amplifier as well? If he installed an amplifier, I'd start there. They generally take power straight from the battery through their own fuse, and can drain a battery dead flat in a hurry if they're not wired properly to turn on and off with the stereo.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Well he started to add an amp I think but stopped short. Unfortunately we aren't on speaking terms at this time so I can't find out exactly how far he got. 

If it is an always hot wire meant for an amp that is causing the short and resultant battery drain, where in the heck do I look for it?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, typically, it would be a fairly thick wire running straight from the battery's positive terminal, to an inline fuseholder nearby, and then on to wherever the amp would be located. Generally under a seat, or in the rear of the vehicle.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. Will take a look during my lunch hour.

Thanks


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't personally believe what the problem turned out to be....

....a battery less than a year old had dead cells and would not charge..

No short...
No drain....

Battery


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

it's more common than you think. I had a battery go bad in a truck i used to own, replaced it with a red top optima. Still having trouble, so i replace the alt as well. Still trouble, so i upgrade wires and terminals. When none of this seems to be helping, I go back to the Zone and ask them to check the battery, as soon as i ask the kid behind the counter says " we've been having a lot of problems with these lately..." Battery was bad, swap in a new one, no more issues!!


----------

